
Rent-a-troll: Researchers pit disinformation farmers against each other - anigbrowl
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/10/disinformation-campaigns-not-just-for-state-actors-anymore/
======
gillesjacobs
Are there only Russian trolls? I only seem to see these mentioned by Ars (I
think Saudis and Israelis may have been mentioned too but that's like a 100 to
1 ratio at best). I am pretty sure Russians aren't the only ones smart enough
to have taken advantage of this opportunity. I think it could be interesting
to write an article about the global state of troll farms, to compare their
tactics, I assume Chinese trolls are very real and operate in a different way
for example. Bot farms working directly for a government are also distinct
than those offering services to random companies.

